# how do i repair small scratch in lens?



## LouisLienhoeft (Jun 25, 2009)

hi
my small Panasonic Leica Digital camera (http://images.panasonic.com/static/models/dmc-zs1k.jpg) has got a small scratch in the lens.
it's not really a huge deal as it is only visible when the lightsource comes from the sides.
but as it is summer and i am going on vacation, it annoys me that it has a scratch.

i went to the shop where i bought it and asked if they could remove the scratch, but such a repair costs more than the camera itself.

so my question is. do anyone have a trick to how i can remove, or at least improve the scratch myself?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 25, 2009)

Replace the lens.  once scratched, your pretty well stuck with it.


If that costs more than the camera, guess it's time to buy a new camera


----------



## Dwig (Jun 25, 2009)

If its really a scratch, there's nothing you can do except replace the lens element. In a camera such as yours, that's not financially practical.

On the other hand, many times what looks like a scratch isn't. I've seen lenses that were thought to be scratched when they actually had a fine hairline scuff on the lens coating. If you can't view through the lens from the rear, it is offen difficult or impossible to tell the difference. Such a scuff is not detectible in the image under any circumstances. I've also seen "scratches" turn out to be thin streaks of oily film on the lens surface that can be cleaned off with an appropriate cleaner.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 25, 2009)

on my 50mm i thought i had a scratch... turns out it was the way the lights passes through it that made it look like a scratch


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 25, 2009)

If you can see it through the viewfinder when light hits it from a 90 degree angle ... then I would have to say it is a scratch.

Only repair is to replace the front lens element.
That would cost at least $100.00 ... probably more (labour charges are very high for camera repairs).


----------



## Joves (Jun 26, 2009)

No you cant repair it in camera. Even if you could take it out and, polish it out you would refigure the lens itself. To take a scratch out of glass requires AluminumOxides and Ceruim Oxide to do the final polishing and, figuring.


----------

